
Court says Melbourne dentist can seek user details from Google over bad review - vsurabhi
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/feb/14/court-says-melbourne-dentist-can-serve-google-for-user-details-over-bad-review
======
chobble
Google reviews are an insidious menace.

Google gives any bad actor the ability to leave bad reviews about your
business with no recourse.

Silicon Valley at its most disgusting.

This alone is reason to dismantle google and strip its power.

Google destroys businesses and throws it hands in the air and declines to do
anything to fix its foul business practices.

Google reviews is like those ghastly sites that allowed people to say things
anonymously about other people. Those sites fortunately died. But hey google
reviews are about businesses not people so that’s fair game to google.

~~~
wopian
It's even worse with schools. Most secondary schools I've clicked on over the
years have had tonnes of 1-3 reviews from students complaining about getting a
detention or other random nonsense.

~~~
Craighead
This is literally not true

~~~
wopian
Here you go:

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/The+Highcrest+Academy/@51....](https://www.google.com/maps/place/The+Highcrest+Academy/@51.6295222,-0.7264924,17z/data=!4m7!3m6!1s0x0:0xc1af4f3072a3a7e8!8m2!3d51.6295196!4d-0.7243037!9m1!1b1)

